# Grand Lodge 2011



## Blake Bowden (Dec 1, 2011)

So whose ugly mugs will I be seeing in Waco this weekend???


----------



## Benton (Dec 1, 2011)

Unfortunately, I still can't make it. Wish I could. :/


----------



## bullrack33 (Dec 1, 2011)

I will be there.


----------



## eagle1966 (Dec 1, 2011)

Wil you be posting results of resolutions as in the past?  for those of us who cannot make the trip


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Dec 1, 2011)

I'll be there.


----------



## JJones (Dec 1, 2011)

I have plans to attend tomorrow (Friday).  We'll see how well my plans follow through though.


----------



## rhitland (Dec 1, 2011)

I'll be there with a few other 148ers.  Hope to see ya there Brother Blake.


----------



## BroBill (Dec 1, 2011)

Spent a several days in Waco for Grand Chapter/Council so I couldn't get time off again this soon; wish I could be there! Enjoy the communication!


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 2, 2011)

I'll see y'all @ Crickets, if not beforehand!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 2, 2011)

What time are you going?


----------



## Steve Cumbie (Dec 2, 2011)

We are here


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 2, 2011)

JTM said he'd be there around 9:00 or so.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm siting upstairs in the south. What time is Crickets tonight?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm in San Marcos heading that way.


----------



## Kenneth Lottman (Dec 2, 2011)

Was planning on going but due to 3 deaths to 3 of my employees family members I couldn't attend! This would have been my first chance to go... But I guess I will have plenty of more chances ahead of me! Have fun Brothers!


----------



## JTM (Dec 4, 2011)

was fun.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah Buddy! Good times. Next year I'll do a better job planning and maybe have an "official" mot meet up.:beer2:


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Dec 4, 2011)

MOT meetup sounds great!


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes! We need for the MB's A-M B to meet regularly!


----------



## vanderson78102 (Dec 6, 2011)

Whatever happened to the meeting with the PHA GL that was supposedly going to occur this year?  I've seen no more mention of it since last years GL Communication.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Dec 6, 2011)

Shoot, depending on work schedule and such I may even make the trip for a MoT meet-up. I think it would be loads of fun to actually get to meet some of you guys face to face.


----------



## tomasball (Dec 6, 2011)

The Committee on Fraternal Relations recommended a delegation meet with their counterparts in the MWGLTPHA and hammer out the wording of the "compact" for both bodies to adopt.  Apparently the PH GL wants it to be pretty restrictive, as in having to go through the Grand Secretary to get permission to intervisit.  And they seem to be pretty adamant about no wanting to allow dual memberships.


----------



## Mac (Dec 6, 2011)

tomasball said:


> Apparently the PH GL wants it to be pretty restrictive, as in having to go through the Grand Secretary to get permission to intervisit.  And they seem to be pretty adamant about no wanting to allow dual memberships.


Is there an official source for this information?


----------



## tomasball (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes.  The official source is to sit through Grand Lodge and listen to the report.  Otherwise, you will have to wait for the written prodeedings to come out next year.  I suppose if you don't consider that fair, you can go to the Grand Secretary's office and demand to read the written report of the Committee on Fraternal Relations.


----------



## Mac (Dec 6, 2011)

I consider that more than fair.  I just know the issue is a touchy one, and appreciate the information.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 7, 2011)

tomasball said:


> The Committee on Fraternal Relations recommended a delegation meet with their counterparts in the MWGLTPHA and hammer out the wording of the "compact" for both bodies to adopt.  Apparently the PH GL wants it to be pretty restrictive, as in having to go through the Grand Secretary to get permission to intervisit.  And they seem to be pretty adamant about no wanting to allow dual memberships.



Thanks for the information!


----------

